

Much Funnier Macbook Air Parody - vlad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQkdVymW8C8

======
mberning
I thought this was funny.

Of course somebody will come along and be offended because their cousin's
sister had bulimia and this kind of thing 'is not funny'.

